# is drawing porn for deviants a good source of income



## Deadwaste (Oct 12, 2018)

i mean, they'll pretty much pay for anything as long as they can get off to it


----------



## millais (Oct 12, 2018)

are you asking if it's ethically and morally good?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 12, 2018)

Doesn't seem like a stable line of work


----------



## Clop (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Deadwaste (Oct 12, 2018)

millais said:


> are you asking if it's ethically and morally good?


just if it's a decent source of income, a way to make money for people fucked up to buy shit like vore art


----------



## millais (Oct 12, 2018)

Deadwaste said:


> just if it's a decent source of income, a way to make money for people fucked up to buy shit like vore art


in the furry discussion thread, there are screencaps of individual furfags spending upwards of 15k USD on cumulative total of all their fursona/porn commissions, though individual commission don't seem to get much higher than 1k USD, and I doubt those are very frequent. Mostly they are probably in the less than 100 USD range, if I had to venture a guess. So probably it would be a good side gig, but not reliable as a primary income source, unless it is like a Patreon situation where there is a guaranteed regular income stream. I understand some of the biggest Patreon earners are involved in porn hentai type stuff.


----------



## Andrei Tarkovsky (Oct 12, 2018)

Maybe if you're doing it on the side while working at a cubicle: then yeah *shrugs*

Just because you don't fancy fictional characters or gay cartoon animals fucking each other, that doesn't mean it can't be decent source of income (again, depends if you have a major.) Best to not make it your _job_.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 12, 2018)

I've actually seen numerous posts of artists who do commission work ranting that their best paying customers are disgusting furries who ask for weird pronographic shit.

Thing is, they pay good. And artists will charge for sick shit.

So these artists complain they can't not do the work or they'll go broke and homeless.


----------



## Rev (Oct 12, 2018)

Unless your shadman, no. 
Most internet artists struggle for money, not just porn artists


----------



## Rev (Oct 12, 2018)

Sir Auroras said:


> Thing is, they pay good. And artists will charge for sick shit.


The thing is about this is that you may see a artists charge $40 for a commission and think that's a lot.
But that comm prob took about 5 hours or so. Maybe more depending on how fast the artist works. That's less then $10 an hour. You can make that working at Target.
In comparison, custom tattoos, another form of art commission, are usually $100+ an hour AND you are supposed to tip.


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Oct 12, 2018)

If you're drawing shit that wouldn't be illegal IRL, who cares. I respect the talent and hustle. If you're drawing shit that would be illegal IRL you should sunset yourself. If you're drawing shit that is so fantastical it couldn't even exist IRL you might get mocked but whatever, do it if you want.

Whether it's a good way to make money, I'm sure it is.


----------



## awoo (Oct 12, 2018)

Shouldn't be your full-time job but if you have the skill and free time it could be decent extra money.
Since it isn't your main job you have the freedom to decide what is too degenerate to draw.


----------



## Rokko (Oct 12, 2018)

I guess yes. Look at what people get for custommade fursuits or cloppable pony plush toys on ebay. I am sure you could make lots of money for it.
Not only the actual art, but also patreon, maybe a youtube-channel etc. I wish I had any artistic skills tbh.
Porn is always a business.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Oct 12, 2018)

I would imagine that competition is steep save for fringe niches where art quality demands are flexible, avoiding the larger pools of demand/supply would be a smart idea for a novice with no prior training, catering to the uncatered.


----------



## Diesel Boogaloo (Oct 12, 2018)

Many artists don't draw certain types of porn or certain fetishes due to squick factor. If you don't mind drawing a disemboweled diapered underage wolffox being anallyraped by a giant transvestite dragon with swastika tattoos, then you'll find your niche as the guy who will draw everything if the client has money.

(BTW, can you actually tattoo reptiles that have scales? And if you ever draw that scene, please don't show it to me.)

You can also go for the Patreon route and draw some weird niche porn that is within Patreon's TOS in exchange for $5 multiplied by 100 thirsty perverts. Just browse 4chan's /d/ to see which fetish has low supply. The downside is that you cannot post porn that is too diverse within one Patreon account if you're charging per post. People with one fetish think that other fetishes are gross.

Of course, optimally do both – Patreon for one set of fetishes and commissions for everything else.

Of course not only drawings sell: there's also decent market for 3D renderings, even using DAZ3D, Pozer, MMD, Source Filmmaker and other easy-to-use tools, and for porn video games. If you have sexy voice, you can also do erotic ASMR and JOI.

(Why the hell do I know so much about this stuff?)


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 12, 2018)

Ya know I have told this story before but a few years ago I suddenly noticed a massive influx of porn involving the blonde chick from _How to Train Your Dragon _being anally raped by pigs. Like....a LOT of fucking porn (i.e. literally hundreds of comissioned images from atleast a dozen artists) was being made of this very specific thing by a whole bunch of artists just out of nowhere. Turns out some anonymous rich pervert was throwing money at anyone and everyone willing to draw this subject and variations theron (usually involving administering rimjobs to pigs, being amputated while being raped by pigs, ya know, the usual stuff) to the tune of what must have been up to ten grand.

Thing is about certain speds and fetishes is, they REALLY get obsessed over them and many are willing to pay all disposable income to get their sickest fantasies made into art or comics or cartoons or cgi animations. So yes, if you wind up making animated porn to a quality that attracts the attention of wealthy sickfucks then you could make a pretty penny....but this is far from guaranteed and basically requires both talent enough to make fap worthy material, and luck enough to get enough fame for it to attract the richer fappers

(oh yeah, and the _How to Train Your Dragon _pig anal rape porn is still being produced in industrial quantities to this day. my personal theory is some rich arab prince type is funding it all)


----------



## Bon Bon (Oct 12, 2018)

Draw sfw weird bondage, slime and that snake from the jungle book wrapping people up, trust me.

The trick to getting your first degenerate commissions is to plant drawings you came up with yourself with (commission!) in the title or description.

Become acquainted with groups and artists in the fetish/niche you settle on, engage with their work and they'll add you to their collections, which is how a lot of people find that kind of stuff on DA since the quality bar is too low to go through the search engine unfiltered.


You're welcome, good luck, may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 12, 2018)

If you can draw hairy cankles and moose antlers well I’ll make you rich.


----------



## _Clam_ (Oct 12, 2018)

you know what they say 5 bucks is 5 bucks


----------



## UnfortunateInsect (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes. It depends how far you go with it though. Appealing to furries ensures some cash.

Once you get a steady stream of furries commissions, you can start using that pay off monthly rent by itself. Generally the more disgusting the content, the more you make. This is of course, the bare minimum.

To take it a step further, Patreon is your go to. There’s two ways to go about this. One way is to post all your commissions there, and get paid for doing nothing. This normally nets furries 1-4K a month. The other way is to make something a bit more, a flash game, 3D animations, lewd text adventures. These people get 20-40k a month, the only condition being you occasionally hold a raffle for your patrons or give them a perk where you insert their out of place OC donut steel into your medium.

Furry art is incredibly lucrative, just know it comes with its fair share of drama and many people get too disgusted to continue. Honestly, the best place to ask this is /trash/.


----------



## Lucky Wildcard (Oct 12, 2018)

I wouldn't recommend it.  Someone told me years ago that taking commissions like these can hurt an artist's portfolio.


----------



## HaldolJunkie (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes it is if you wanna end up in this site as a lolcow


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 12, 2018)

Rev said:


> The thing is about this is that you may see a artists charge $40 for a commission and think that's a lot.



You're low balling, friend. Artists charge up to 500$ for a disgusting furry 2 day piece. All that matters is your rep and skill.
And yes, the yiffing faggots will pay this shit. Up front...



Lucky Wildcard said:


> I wouldn't recommend it.  Someone told me years ago that taking commissions like these can hurt an artist's portfolio.



This is true. That was another common complaint.


----------



## cunt bucket (Oct 12, 2018)

If you actually decide to do this shit, it might be best to make a separate account and keep it far away from your main one.... It also helps if you're a "popufur"/"internet-famous" artist; you can charge tons of money for simple shit because people are attracted to just the brand and would be willing to shell out tons of shekels for it. It can be very lucrative if you're good at the business aspect of things.


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 12, 2018)

Now as a living? I'd say no. As a side job/earning a little extra scratch? Sure.

Always remember these two pieces of advice: _A fool and their money are soon parted_ and _There's a sucker born every minute._


----------



## Khayyam (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes and no.

You only have to have middling talent, though of course the more the better. What you really need though is no floor to your sense of dignity.

TL;DR: My best freind went to university to study Chemistry and during her second year started drawing smutt for pervs. She made just under €40,000 last year as a full time freak. She now works entirely from home drawing a mixture of furry and marvel/dc porn. 

The catch was there is no request too minor. The freakier you're willing to draw, the more you will make. The only thing she has ever refused to draw is child-like characters, and she says the highest paying comissions she has ever been offered has been for loli/cub and nonconsensual scenes (rape, snuff etc). 

If you just want to draw missionary hetero stuff you can't make it. But if you're willing to draw triple dicked gay dog rapists you can start ordering as many Louboutins as you want.


----------



## KiwiKritter (Oct 12, 2018)

Yes, depending on how good your art is. I know generally usually NSFW artists get more commissions than SFW.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 12, 2018)

If you don't mind selling your soul in the process, I suppose.


----------



## Jarilo182 (Oct 12, 2018)

Furry artists make mad cash, I'd do it if I were better at drawing animal people.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 12, 2018)

Lucky Wildcard said:


> I wouldn't recommend it.  Someone told me years ago that taking commissions like these can hurt an artist's portfolio.



Just keep your real life and furry shit separate.


----------



## awoo (Oct 12, 2018)

DieselBoogaloo said:


> Of course not only drawings sell: there's also decent market for 3D renderings, even using DAZ3D, Pozer, MMD, Source Filmmaker and other easy-to-use tools, and for porn video games. If you have sexy voice, you can also do erotic ASMR and JOI.


I think this can be a lot larger market than it is currently. From my brief skimming of NSFW subreddits, there are even "studios" https://www.patreon.com/fireboxstudio
Also VR / interactive porn really needs to be explored



Khayyam said:


> Yes and no.
> The only thing she has ever refused to draw is child-like characters, and she says the highest paying comissions she has ever been offered has been for loli/cub and nonconsensual scenes (rape, snuff etc).



Unlike underage stuff, there's no laws against nonconsensual scenes afaik. In fact a fair share of R rated movies have them.
So if you're willing to draw it, then it could be a big money maker.


I wish I had skill to draw, though I never practiced, and according to an (amateur) artist friend of mine, it's mostly practice over skill. Though I feel like it's a better use of my time to work on activities I'm already relatively skilled at.


----------



## Audit (Oct 12, 2018)

Find a kink that isn't well served by a large number of skilled artists
Get good at drawing it
Corner the market on unicorn teddy bear guro porn
Profit.


----------



## Shick (Oct 12, 2018)

Like a lot of people have already said, yes, _if _you're willing to cater to furries and other people with truly fucked-up fetishes. The more degenerate and extreme the art, the more people will pay, and you could probably make an okay living out of it if you're good enough. Not lavish, but not constantly sweating bullets over bills or rent.


----------



## Professional iPad Hoarder (Oct 13, 2018)

Don't take me the wrong way but some people like shit, are you wanting to sell shit?
Money is money afterall.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 13, 2018)

As someone that knows a person that does commissions, kinda. It all depends on how well your name travels around.


----------



## Rev (Oct 14, 2018)

Sir Auroras said:


> Artists charge up to 500$ for a disgusting furry 2 day piece


who??? like who actually does this? 
cause if that is the case then hell yeah quite your job and become a furry porn artist but I've never actually seen commission prices that high, even from popular artists


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 14, 2018)

Rev said:


> who??? like who actually does this?
> cause if that is the case then hell yeah quite your job and become a furry porn artist but I've never actually seen commission prices that high, even from popular artists



Pretty sure these things are discussed behind closed doors when it comes to serious artists with skill.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 15, 2018)

Depends on the art.

One of my friends randomly drew some art one day (he doesn't draw often), and one furry loved it so much, he commisioned a sketch for $100. And it was only a sketch, not even colored in.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 15, 2018)

Rev said:


> who??? like who actually does this?
> cause if that is the case then hell yeah quite your job and become a furry porn artist but I've never actually seen commission prices that high, even from popular artists


Don't take my word for it. Take it straight from furaffinity. 



Spoiler



https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/8197969/



Scroll down and watch the prices soar. Guy does some serious artwork though... For a furry..


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 16, 2018)

Deadwaste said:


> just if it's a decent source of income, a way to make money for people fucked up to buy shit like vore art


I knew a guy irl who made a decent income for a neet drawing weird furry porn. Not like, "career" money but he only did some basic sketches and shit.

Yeah you can make some actual cash from everything I've heard, and the limit is usually how good you can draw (relative to popular tastes) and if you happen to find popular enough fetishes to have an income but obscure enough to be underserved.

Actually having sex for money would probably be a more respectable profession, though.


----------



## Maxliam (Oct 17, 2018)

Sir Auroras said:


> You're low balling, friend. Artists charge up to 500$ for a disgusting furry 2 day piece. All that matters is your rep and skill.
> And yes, the yiffing faggots will pay this shit. Up front...
> 
> 
> ...


I am actually getting into sketching (mostly for fun but maybe as a side hustle for some extra cash, guns and sex dolls don't pay for themselves, ya know) and that is encouraging. Granted I need to work on my skills but I personally see it as a simple exchange between producer and client. It will be a few years before I'm probably anywhere near that but that's interesting to note.

I personally am pretty much desensitized to what the net has to offer in the form of squick. If someone is going to pay me 500 bucks up front for 2 days of work...hell I'll draw pretty much anything. Even Rosie O'Donnell naked getting a bare bottom spanking.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Oct 17, 2018)

Nothing wrong with it. Just make sure you lay down some ground rules what's acceptable to you personally and how much each addition will cost.

Oh...and get at least half the money up front.


----------



## Rev (Oct 17, 2018)

Sir Auroras said:


> Don't take my word for it. Take it straight from furaffinity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn now this guy is making bank
he does seem to have some talent (still not worth the prices). Sakimichan charges about the same amount.

 
but this thread is for deviant porn. His stuff is pretty swf
And hes actually pretty good and popular. How much money you make will depend on both your talent and popularity, be it sfw or nsfw art.
Most artists don't have the popularity or talent this guy has and end up falling into obscurity 

basically, this guy is an exception. Some artists make good money but many fall into the "starving artist" trope


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 18, 2018)

yeah but I heard it eats away at you


----------



## Reynard (Oct 18, 2018)

Depends.  From what I’ve observed, depending on what you draw, you’ll have people flocking to you while others shun you.  If you want to get big, find a niche others haven’t cashed in on as much, and roll with it.  The less standards you have, the more likely people will pay more and you’ll get more commissions.  If you mostly keep it to only the more normal and vanilla stuff, you’re not as likely to get a following unless you’re of exceptional quality or ridiculously lucky.  Cater predominantly to a fetish (preferably one you have, as you’ll enjoy drawing it more) and you have a slim chance, but a chance nonetheless.


----------



## Konover (Oct 18, 2018)

Holy shit it is. You don’t even have to be decent at art. Just draw furry shit, or other niche fetishes, take commissions, and rake in dough.



Spoiler: Powerlevel



I know cause I’ve hung around in a site specifically for pirating weird pornography from artists


----------



## Tabtar (Oct 18, 2018)

To be honest, I think a bunch of non furry fetishists over the last 12 years started commissioning  furries because they know that furries are shameless and will draw anything for money.

Sure they may have to endure the object of their desires having a wolfs head drawn instead of a human head, but it’s a small price to pay to get SOMONE to draw your vuagely child porn-Esque diaper shitting inflation stuff. 

Lower end artists also charge less then 20$ for a pic. For the low low price of 2 lunches, you too can beat off to something hot and fresh tonight!


----------



## Kirito (Oct 18, 2018)

You can make solid money from it but it takes a while to really get settled into a niche. I used to sell non pornographic artwork on the side as a teenager, and it's really not a viable career until you've been doing it for a long time and have a consistent clientele. If you're actually passionate about drawing, do it on the side while having a real job until it's consistently making you enough money to live on. If you're just looking to cash in on it you probably arent gonna make it.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 27, 2018)

:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
me and many of my friends lived for several years on furry shekels

if you have skill and you are fine with fetish art, you live in second or third-world country, you'll make a bank.
if you from US or rich european countries, it's 99% that money from furs wont cover your monthly needs


----------



## User names must be unique (Oct 27, 2018)

If you have no skill as an artist make a shitty twine game packed with every degenerate fetish you can think of and open a patreon.


----------



## The Man From G.R.I.D.S. (Oct 27, 2018)

Is there a market for 3D-CG stills and clips? I have no artistic ability but I can program and rip assets from video games.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 27, 2018)

The Man From G.R.I.D.S. said:


> Is there a market for 3D-CG stills and clips? I have no artistic ability but I can program and rip assets from video games.


you may get a lot of watchers on fa or da for this. 
and you can make muns if you cooperate with 3d artist on doing 3d animated comms and such


----------



## The Man From G.R.I.D.S. (Oct 27, 2018)

YourMommasBackstory said:


> you may get a lot of watchers on fa or da for this.
> and you can make muns if you cooperate with 3d artist on doing 3d animated comms and such


FA? Comms?

I don't need an artist, I can and have documented, ripped, modified, and reinserted assets from games which had no modding community or documentation. Keeping up with what devients play is more work than giving Yuna a penis and animating it.


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Oct 27, 2018)

Personally, I feel like it's up to someone's personal morals and mental state in deciding to get into drawing porn. It's good to have a firm line that you won't cross and make that clear to potential clients. Most will understand and go elsewhere, but there are some that will throw a fit cause they want cheap spank materiel. 

There are artists like Mamabliss that make a shitton of money because they have no line that they won't cross. If you can pay for it, she'll draw it. I wonder if she has a therapist for all that or she just became numb to the world after a while. 

You CAN find a patron (like in the Medici days) that will pay out the ass to draw their stuff, but in the end you gottah decide if money or sleeping soundly at night is worth more.


----------



## The Man From G.R.I.D.S. (Oct 28, 2018)

HeraldofNurgle said:


> Personally, I feel like it's up to someone's personal morals and mental state in deciding to get into drawing porn. It's good to have a firm line that you won't cross and make that clear to potential clients. Most will understand and go elsewhere, but there are some that will throw a fit cause they want cheap spank materiel.
> 
> There are artists like Mamabliss that make a shitton of money because they have no line that they won't cross. If you can pay for it, she'll draw it. I wonder if she has a therapist for all that or she just became numb to the world after a while.
> 
> You CAN find a patron (like in the Medici days) that will pay out the ass to draw their stuff, but in the end you gottah decide if money or sleeping soundly at night is worth more.



I don't have a limit other than what is legal - its not like its real, plus I'm taking money from degenerates. People that are compelled to create fetish porn are on another level, image relevant.


----------

